# anyone on clinton place, hackensack, NJ?



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, now that's a street to live on! Did I see correctly, was that a skelenton crew pulling a "horse drawn" hearse?


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish my neighbors would join me in decorating for Halloween like that!


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

how do they get those cobwebs so fine looking instead of matted together like I do?


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

We're about ten miles away, and I've never heard of them before! Wish I lived there!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG - that's incredible!!!

I would love to live on a street like that, but boy would I have to up my prop skills to compete!

At least here, we are one of the top three houses in our neighborhood and definately the best on our street!


----------



## Civ (Sep 28, 2007)

*I go there every year...*

Been there at least 6 or so years in a row...we went last weekend and my 3 1/2 year daughter had a blast...it's on both sides of the street on a really long block with beautiful old houses...it's great....wide range of displays...Disney themes (Mickey, Princesses, Nightmare before Christmas, Nemo, Shrek) to Sleepy Hollow, Carrie, Wizard of Oz, Great Pumpkin Charle Brown and a ton of graveyards and spooks. We love it. Saw one of the houses for sale once and had to be dragged away by the wife!


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

Man $250,000 thats a lot...i hope they get those people


----------

